# Pedido de dados meteo/clima



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2007 às 01:20)

Tópico geral para pedidos de dados


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2007 às 01:20)

Olá; gostaria de obter uma avaliação aos dados do seguinte portal:

El Tiempo :: La información meteorológica de todo el mundo

Os valores apresentados são correctos ? Quero que apresentem dados de outras fontes que possam comprovar a validade dos dados apresentados neste portal.


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2007 às 12:53)

*Re: Validação de dados*

Nesta comparação entre os dados do IM e desse site, no ano de 2006, as diferenças são pequenas e essencialmente nas mínimas.

Lisboa Gago Coutinho ano de 2006

Valores do IM


```
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez
Máx	12,9	14,5	17,0	20,8	25,0	26,1	29,5	30,8	27,7	23,0	19,1	14,3
Mín	6,6	7,4	10,9	12,8	14,7	17,3	19,4	19,5	18,0	16,7	13,6	8,5
```

Valores desse site


```
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez
Máx	12,9	14,5	17,0	20,8	24,9	26,1	29,5	30,8	27,7	23,0	19,1	14,4
Mín	6,3	7,4	10,7	12,8	14,7	17,3	19,3	19,3	18,0	16,6	13,6	8,2
```


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2007 às 16:01)

*Re: Validação de dados*

Já agora outro link para a obtenção de dados meteorológicos em arquivo:

Selección de Resúmenes diarios GSOD

Julgo que os dados apresentados sejam correctos.


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2007 às 18:24)

*Re: Validação de dados*

Para a estação de Lisboa Gago Coutinho, ano 2006, os valores do site TuTiempo apresentam diferenças menores que os do OGIMET.

IM

```
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez	Ano
Máx	12,9	14,5	17,0	20,8	25,0	26,1	29,5	30,8	27,7	23,0	19,1	14,3	21,73
Mín	6,6	7,4	10,9	12,8	14,7	17,3	19,4	19,5	18,0	16,7	13,6	8,5	13,78
```


TuTiempo

```
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez	Ano
Máx	12,9	14,5	17,0	20,8	24,9	26,1	29,5	30,8	27,7	23,0	19,1	14,4	21,73
Mín	6,3	7,4	10,7	12,8	14,7	17,3	19,3	19,3	18,0	16,6	13,6	8,2	13,68
```

OGIMET

```
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez	Ano
Máx	12,9	14,5	17,1	20,7	24,9	26,0	29,4	30,7	27,7	22,9	19,2	14,4	21,69
Mín	6,9	7,8	11,0	13,0	15,0	17,5	19,7	19,7	18,2	16,9	14,0	8,5	14,01
```


----------



## rozzo (20 Jun 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Validação de dados*

 assim de repente parece-me bem


----------



## rossby (23 Jun 2007 às 20:25)

*Re: Validação de dados*

Atenção com esses dados !

Esses dados têm origem na informação tipo SYNOP e/ou METAR que tem um nivel de validação básico e apenas servem para efeitos de vigilância e não para fins climatologicos. Os dados meteorológicos para fins climatológicos sofrem um processo de validação mais apurado e complexo por forma a detectar erros ou falhas na codificação/transcrição/digitação, etc. É por isso que demoram muito mais tempo a estarem disponíveis. É com estes dados já processados, corrigidos, etc que se efectuam os anuários, normais, estudos de tendência, etc.
Por exemplo, não é correcto estimar a temperatura máxima ou mínima diárias a partir apenas de 24 valores o horários, pois na realidade elas devem ser obtidas a partir de um registo contínuo. Por outro lado, a quantidade de precipitação no SYNOP vem codificada em mm inteiros  para precipitações superiores a 0,9 e com décimos de mm para valores inferiores. Por isso, quando se estimam por exemplo totais mensais com esses dados podem verificar-se muitas discrepâncias. 

No entanto, esses dados podem ser de grande utilidade para seguimento de situações pontuais mas não me parece que sejam adequados para análises climatológicas.

Um abraço


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2007 às 19:40)

*Re: Validação de dados*

Ora aí está: o *OGIMET* aponta que regiataram-se 6 mm de precipitação em Sagres e 4 mm em Coimbra nas últimas 24 horas (até às 18UTC de hoje). Parece que é mesmo um erro ...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: Validação de dados*

OGIMET definitivamente "louco" ... - 7,0 ºC hoje em 
*10389: Berlin-Alexanderplatz (Germany) Latitud: 52-31N Longitud: 013-25E Altitud: 37 m.*


----------



## LOURIDO (25 Jan 2008 às 04:00)

Boa noite a todos.

Tenho procurado por toda a parte o acesso online a normais climatológicas de Évora (ou Arraiolos, preferencialmente se é que existem) e, até agora, não fui bem sucedido. Será que algum de vós me pode valer? Obviamente, prefiro as mais recentes, mas qualquer uma é melhor que nada. Obrigado.

F. Lourido


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2008 às 14:36)

Braga e Évora são muitas entre outras capitais de distrito que ainda não se percebeu muito bem porque não têm direito a ter normais climatológicas publicadas no site do IM... 

A minha sugestão vai para uma consulta à base de dados do INAG:

http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=2&item=1&objlink=&objrede=METEO

Existem lá várias estações tanto em Évora como Arraiolos o único senão é não terem informação de temperaturas apenas informação hudométrica. 

No entanto, no link que te dei, existe um link que diz "Características das Estações" onde estão listadas por tipologia a rede de estações do INAG. Pode ser que lá tenha alguma estação meteorológica perto de Évora ou Arraiolos.


----------



## GranNevada (26 Jan 2008 às 23:44)

Olá !

Eu posso valer-te , de certa maneira .
Tenho as "Normais" de Évora e Évora/Escola Agrícola , mas atenção que já são antigas ! Correspondem ao período 1931/60 , mais recente não tenho , mas já dá para teres uma ideia . Afinal , as "Normais" não mudam assim tanto ...
Vou ver se amanhã , ou 2ª , te ponho isso aqui .

Cumprimentos ,

Miguel


----------



## GranNevada (27 Jan 2008 às 11:19)

O prometido é devido 

A informação nas colunas é a seguinte :

Temperatura média do mês 
Média das máximas
Média das mínimas
Máxima absoluta
Mínima absoluta
Precipitação média mensal
Precipitação máxima diária


Primeiro , ÉVORA .


----------



## GranNevada (27 Jan 2008 às 11:22)

Agora , ÉVORA/ESCOLA AGRÍCOLA .

Nota - As máximas absolutas de Verão parecem-me muito exageradas , mas ...






Bom proveito


----------



## raposo (3 Fev 2008 às 03:27)

*Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*

Boas, 
Se não for aqui a minhas desculpas!

Como posso saber temperatura máxima e mínima no concelho de Penela, distrito de Coimbra no dia 19 de Janeiro de 2008?

Se me poderem ajudar agradeço!

Com..........


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 09:52)

*Re: Ajuda Informação Meteorológica*



raposo disse:


> Boas,
> Se não for aqui a minhas desculpas!
> 
> Como posso saber temperatura máxima e mínima no concelho de Penela, distrito de Coimbra no dia 19 de Janeiro de 2008?
> ...



Bom dia Raposo! E bom-vindo ao forum dos meteomalucos!
Olha estive aqui a pesquisar, mas não encontrei nenhuma estação meteorológica em Penela!
Apenas previsões meteorológicas aqui no freemeteo:
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&la=4&gid=2736429

Também descobri isto:
http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO/7/Penela.html

Mas está completamente desactualizado
Mas pode ser que alguém do forum te possa ajudar!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 11:37)

*Re: Ajuda Informação Meteorológica*









Se precisares de mais alguma coisa diz


----------



## raposo (3 Fev 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*

Boas,
Eu pedi ao Instituto de Meteorológica,só que tiveram descaramento de fazer um orçamento ,para esta simples ajuda!

Aqui esta a resposta do Instituto Meteorológica:

E-MAIL

DE: Divisão Comercial	DATA: 2008/01/29  

À ATENÇÃO DE:                                         N. Ref.: COME 321C/08  - 030

ENTIDADE: 

E-MAIL: 


Assunto: Orçamento do Pedido de Informação Meteorológica - Certidão  


Na sequência do vosso pedido, cuja referência é e-mail, datado de 08/01/27, informamos que o orçamento é de € 61,38, ao qual acresce IVA à taxa legal de 21%. Este valor refere-se à utilização dos dados / informação para os fins solicitados.

A informação meteorológica refere-se Ao dia 19 Jan / 08 - Temperatura mínima, máxima do ar. - Penela / Coimbra.

A fim de dar continuidade ao pedido, agradecemos que nos confirmem por escrito a aceitação do referido orçamento, mencionando a nossa referência, assim como o nº de contribuinte e morada exacta para efeitos de facturação. A não indicação desta informação inviabilizará a aceitação do orçamento e consequente envio da informação meteorológica solicitada.

Caso não haja, por parte de V. Exas. confirmação de aceitação do orçamento, no prazo de 30 dias, reservamos o direito de cancelar o Vosso pedido.
Com os melhores cumprimentos.

A Coordenadora de Divisão Comercial


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*



raposo disse:


> Boas,
> Eu pedi ao Instituto de Meteorológica,só que tiveram descaramento de fazer um orçamento ,para esta simples ajuda!
> 
> Aqui esta a resposta do Instituto Meteorológica:
> ...



WHAT?????


Grande entidade publica, sim senhor!
Nem imagino se fosse privado


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*

Claro neste país é o cagar (peço desculpa pela expressão) para a meteorologia acho que a unica coisa escapa aos pagamentos é o AA. 

Eles estão totalmente pobres não á ponta por onde se pegue 90% do material deve ser mais ferrugem que outra coisa  devia haver um fundo Europeu com o fim de equipar os Intitutos de toda a Europa devido ás alterações climática.

Cá para mim o AA até está a ser pago pelo governo porque reparem IVA (imposto de valor anticiclonico) como veem o IVA tem como fim pagamentos ao AA para que ele se mantenha por cá...


----------



## raposo (4 Fev 2008 às 02:49)

*Re: Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*

Boas,

E assim meus amigos,o pais que temos! ate eu quando recebi não queria acreditar! grande entidade publica! pagamos para tudo!
Respondi ao orçamento, ate hoje nada.

Assunto, Orçamento de Informação Meteorológica COME 321C/08 – 030

Ref.: COME 321C/08  - 030

À atenção de:

Exmº 

Em resposta ao meu pedido os meus agradecimentos.

De qualquer maneira fiquei muito surpreendido com a resposta, como e possível que venha-me pedir por uma simples informação € 61,38, ao qual acresce IVA à taxa legal de 21% a qual ate pode ser dada por e-mail, não necessita de ser rigorosa, qual tinha sido a temperatura máxima e mínima no concelho de Penela, distrito de Coimbra no dia 19 de Janeiro de 2008, a fim de eu poder fazer uns testes de calculo de carga de gás numas maquinas de ar condicionado a qual as cargas foram no referido dia.
Numa poderei pensar que o instituto de meteorologia cobrava dinheiro por este tipo informação.

Aguardo resposta 





*Ja agora Mário Ramos posso concluir que a Máxima no dia 19 de Janeiro foi  15.8?*

com.........


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2008 às 10:07)

*Re: Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*



raposo disse:


> E assim meus amigos,o pais que temos! ate eu quando recebi não queria acreditar! grande entidade publica! pagamos para tudo!
> Respondi ao orçamento, ate hoje nada.



Compreendo que o IM cobre pelo trabalho deste tipo de consultas pois saber a temperatura de um dado dia passado não é propriamente informação genérica de interesse público e é sabido que parte considerável do orçamento do IM tem que ser infelizmente financiado desta forma. Mas obviamente concordo que tal valor é  estupidamente exagerado para o que é pedido. Mas se calhar não é tanta surpresa assim. Apesar de já termos uma carga fiscal elevadissima em Portugal quase a concorrer com certos países nórdicos, mas ao contrário destes temos cada vez mais que pagar todo o tipo de impostos e taxas nacionais e locais, dos serviços públicos de saúde aos transportes que à partida deveriam ser financiados pelos impostos. Mas isto já é fugir demasiado para a política e este forum é de meteorologia.




raposo disse:


> Ja agora Mário Ramos posso concluir que a Máxima no dia 19 de Janeiro foi  15.8?



Não, de forma alguma. Aquele mapa  é apenas um output de uma previsão de um modelo numérico chamado GFS, ainda por cima global de pouca resolução e com a agravante de ser uma previsão de dia 15 Janeiro, ou seja de 4 dias antes, pelo que pode não corresponde minimamente à realidade, quando muito pode servir apenas de orientação para algo que não seja minimamente sério ou de responsabilidade, mas provavelmente  nem isso.

Há vários membros do forum que são de Coimbra, pode ser que com os extremos deles desse dia e com esta estação amadora de Coimbra consiga ter uma ideia aproximada de quais foram as temperaturas nesse dia. Mas apenas e só uma ideia aproximada, pois seriam dados não exactamente desse local.

Também encontrei uma pequena referência a uma estação meteorológica no site da Camara Municipal de Penela, fale com eles pode ser exista uma estação e que tenham dados. Existe também uma ou várias estações da Escola Superior Agrária de Coimbra (ESAC) relacionados com os sistemas de regadio do Mondego penso eu, exprimente falar com eles.

O SNIRH/INAG também deve ter várias estações na região, exprimente também falar com eles. Mas acho que foi o Rog aqui do Forum que aqui há uns meses enviou um email a perguntar qualquer coisa e nunca se deram ao trabalho de responder.



raposo disse:


> a fim de eu poder fazer uns testes de calculo de carga de gás numas maquinas de ar condicionado a qual as cargas foram no referido dia.



Penso que o ideal no futuro é ter o equipamento adequado para fazer você mesmo as medições que entender. Porque mesmo que tenha acesso gratuito a determinados dados, e mesmo na hipotese de serem de uma estação oficial e próxima (o que é improvável), eles podem ainda diferir de forma significativa para determinado local pois as temperaturas são influenciadas por multiplos factores. Nestes casos nada como ter o seu próprio equipamento que hoje em dia tem preços cada vez mais acessíveis. Qualquer sensor ou estação de 20€ sem grande precisão lhe dá mesmo assim dados mais fiáveis no local do que os dados de uma estação oficial a quilometros de distância.




Mário Barros disse:


> (peço desculpa pela expressão)



Mário, para a próxima em vez de pedir desculpa evita logo à partida. Sabes exprimir-te muito bem sem ter que recorrer a linguagem menos própria. Mantenhamos este local simpático, civilizado e agradável como tem sido sempre.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*

Realmante que cobrem alguma coisa, ainda de aceita, mas o valor pedido é alto, para isso mais vale comprar uma estação meteo


----------



## jPdF (4 Fev 2008 às 20:48)

*Re: Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*

No dia 19 de Janeiro registei em Coimbra a 78m de altura: 
Mínima de 7.8ºC
Máxima de 18.7ºC
Espero que estes valores te possam ajudar!


----------



## raposo (5 Fev 2008 às 02:42)

*Re: Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*

Agradecimentos a todos pela respostas!


----------



## raposo (7 Fev 2008 às 02:18)

*Re: Ajuda - Temperaturas em Penela a 19 Janeiro de 2008?*

Boas,
JPDF
No dia 19 de Janeiro registei em Coimbra a 78m de altura:
Mínima de 7.8ºC
Máxima de 18.7ºC
Espero que estes valores te possam ajudar!


Vou tentar,a partida deve dar !se fosse em Penela era melhor!
Assim ja tenho uma ideia.

Obrigado

Raposo


----------



## Nessuno (19 Mar 2008 às 16:59)

*Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperaturas?*

Boas,

Gostaria de saber se alguem me pode ajudar nesta questão.
preciso de achar uma base de dados oficial de temperaturas mensais medias, ao longo do ano 2007 ou 2006.

Estes dados destinam se à elaboraçao dum trabalho para uma cadeira da faculdade (Analise de Dados), já vi os vossos seguimentos e resumos mensais mas temo que o professor nao os aceite por nao serem oficiais, e para mais, sao de pontos distintos do território.

Alguem me pode ajudar? Já procurei no site do IM mas aparecem me apenas os desvios em relaçao a anos anteriores e no forúm tambem nao achei.


Agradeço desde ja

Rui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2008 às 17:42)

*Re: Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperatuas?*



Nessuno disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostaria de saber se alguem me pode ajudar nesta questão.
> preciso de achar uma base de dados oficial de temperaturas mensais medias, ao longo do ano 2007 ou 2006.
> ...




Olá, *Rui*.
Isso vai ser muito trabalhoso, já que vais ter de consultar os dias um por um, no OGIMET, para cada estação meteorológica. É a única forma de acederes a dados oficiais e, mesmo assim, pode haver erros de processamento.
Se queres dados do I.M., eles vão dar-te dados muito reduzidos e insuficientes, para além de te pedirem imenso dinheiro por eles.
Os dados do OGIMET não dão médias, acho que só são relativos às mínimas e máximas.
A única forma de consultares esses dados era através do Wunderground ou do Meteoclimatic, mas essas estações são pessoais, nada têm de oficial, por isso, acho que vai ser difícil encontrares esses dados, a menos que pagues.
O I.M. só disponibiliza normais climatológicas e não fornece dados de temperaturas médias mensais, ou melhor, fornece, mediante cobrança dos mesmos.


----------



## Nessuno (19 Mar 2008 às 17:49)

*Re: Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperatuas?*

Obrigado Daniel,
Já vi que tenho uma tarefa complicada pela frente, vou apresentar os vossos dados dos resumos mensais, se nao der tento entao pelo OGIMET, parece-me a forma mais acessível monetariamente de ter acesso a estes dados.

Obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2008 às 02:08)

*Re: Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperatuas?*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O I.M. só disponibiliza normais climatológicas e não fornece dados de temperaturas médias mensais, ou melhor, fornece, mediante cobrança dos mesmos.



Deixou de fornecer a partir de Janeiro deste ano. Todos os relatórios climáticos mensais de 2006 e 2007 possuem um anexo com as médias mensais oficiais para algumas localidades, penso que é isso que o Nessuno procura.

Estão aqui:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/clima/info_clima/clim_informac.jsp


----------



## Nessuno (20 Mar 2008 às 15:40)

*Re: Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperaturas?*

Obrigado Fil, penso que com esta informação já estou safo!

Obrigado a ambos


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 19:11)

Aqui neste link abaixo, uma normal climatológica com as coordenadas de Évora (Período de tempo: 1961-1990)

http://geonetwork3.fao.org/aglw/climate6.php?xcoord=-7.909444%C2%B0&ycoord=38.570833%C2%B0&dddms=dd


Se preferires de Arraiolos inseres as coordenadas em Normais Climatológicas, pode ser que exista.


----------



## apassosviana (23 Mar 2008 às 13:50)

apassosviana disse:


> Aqui neste link abaixo, uma normal climatológica com as coordenadas de Évora (Período de tempo: 1961-1990)
> 
> http://geonetwork3.fao.org/aglw/climate6.php?xcoord=-7.909444%C2%B0&ycoord=38.570833%C2%B0&dddms=dd
> 
> ...









Assim é mais fácil


----------



## apassosviana (23 Mar 2008 às 19:50)

Minho disse:


> Braga e Évora são muitas entre outras capitais de distrito que ainda não se percebeu muito bem porque não têm direito a ter normais climatológicas publicadas no site do IM...
> 
> A minha sugestão vai para uma consulta à base de dados do INAG:
> 
> ...



Viana do Castelo é outra que tal!


----------



## rossby (24 Mar 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperaturas?*



Nessuno disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostaria de saber se alguem me pode ajudar nesta questão.
> preciso de achar uma base de dados oficial de temperaturas mensais medias, ao longo do ano 2007 ou 2006.
> ...



Olá Nessuno,

Não sei se ainda vou a tempo, mas já experimentou consultar este site ?:

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/wdc/index.php

Os vários serviços meteorológicos em todo o mundo enviam os seus dados mensais para o Centro Mundial de Dados Meteorológicos em Asheville. Tanto quanto me parece, os resumos diários que também aparecem no OGIMET tem origem neste centro. 
Acho que vale a pena dar uma olhada neste.

Cumprimentos


----------



## rafaeltanga (16 Jun 2008 às 11:48)

*Re: Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperaturas?*



Nessuno disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostaria de saber se alguem me pode ajudar nesta questão.
> preciso de achar uma base de dados oficial de temperaturas mensais medias, ao longo do ano 2007 ou 2006.
> ...




Olá Rui!!
Podes também pegar os dados de temperaturas atrávés da reanálise do NCEP http://www.cdc.noaa.gov/cdc/reanalysis/, basta setar a Lat. e Lon de um ponto ou área  no grads ou outro software de visualização de dados meteorológicos.
Abraço!


----------



## trfontes (1 Ago 2008 às 11:43)

Alguém me consegue arranjar as normais climatológicas de Pedras Rubras e da Serra do Pilar no Porto de 1971/2000? 
Obrigada,
Tânia


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2008 às 15:58)

trfontes disse:


> Alguém me consegue arranjar as normais climatológicas de Pedras Rubras e da Serra do Pilar no Porto de 1971/2000?
> Obrigada,
> Tânia



Olá!

As da Serra do Pilar, podes consultar directamente no IM:




Fonte

De Pedras Rubras, ainda não vi nada referente ao periodo 1971/2000.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Ago 2008 às 16:02)

hmm, sempre pensei que a maior temperatura na Serra do Pilar foi de 40,1ºC graus.


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2008 às 16:04)

Skizzo disse:


> hmm, sempre pensei que a maior temperatura na Serra do Pilar foi de 40,1ºC graus.



E é bem provável que tenha sido.
No gráfico só estão os valores entre 1971-2000.
Ou seja, extremos anteriores e posteriores ao periodo referido, não constam no gráfico!


----------



## carlos osorio (8 Nov 2008 às 16:33)

*Re: Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperaturas?*

Boa tarde 

podem informar onde posso encontrar  valores anuais ( minimo , medio e maximo)  de tempertauras do bolbo seco e do bolbo humido do ar nos seguintes locais : Barreiro , beja e braga 

obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperaturas?*



carlos osorio disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> podem informar onde posso encontrar  valores anuais ( minimo , medio e maximo)  de tempertauras do bolbo seco e do bolbo humido do ar nos seguintes locais : Barreiro , beja e braga
> 
> obrigado



Esses dados são facilmente encontrados na sede do Instituto de Meteorologia (Aeroporto de Lisboa, rua C) e talvez também se encontrem no departamento do IM no Porto.
Penso que não são taxados; apenas irá ser pedido o dinheiro das fotocópias que quiser tirar às normais climatológicas de cada localidade.
As normais climatológicas de Beja estão disponíveis no próprio site do IM (www.meteo.pt), mas talvez seja melhor ir lá pessoalmente, pois irá conseguir informações muito mais detalhadas.
Na sede do IM irá poder recolher todos os dados de que necessita, tirar fotocópias das normais climatológicas ou outros documentos que quiser consultar.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 17:13)

*Re: Onde posso encontrar bases de dados de temperaturas?*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Esses dados são facilmente encontrados na sede do Instituto de Meteorologia (Aeroporto de Lisboa, rua C) e talvez também se encontrem no departamento do IM no Porto.
> Penso que não são taxados; apenas irá ser pedido o dinheiro das fotocópias que quiser tirar às normais climatológicas de cada localidade.
> As normais climatológicas de Beja estão disponíveis no próprio site do IM (www.meteo.pt), mas talvez seja melhor ir lá pessoalmente, pois irá conseguir informações muito mais detalhadas.
> Na sede do IM irá poder recolher todos os dados de que necessita, tirar fotocópias das normais climatológicas ou outros documentos que quiser consultar.



Pena que o Im só se instale nas grandes cidades do Porto e Lisboa...

É que ir daqui a Porto só por causa de tirar fotocópias "meteorológicas"...


----------



## trfontes (19 Out 2009 às 14:47)

Disseram-me que as Normais Climatológicas mais antigas (antes dos anos 80), devido ao facto de se tratarem de estações com leituras manuais, eram baseadas não em leituras contínuas, para todas as horas do dia, mas para apenas 2 ou 3 períodos, ex.: 9h e 15h.

Alguém me pode confirmar esta informação?!

Eu estou a trabalhar com a normal da Serra do Pilar de 1971/2000, alguém sabe se para o cálculo desta normal foram contempladas todas as horas do dia?

Obrigada,

Tânia


----------



## rozzo (19 Out 2009 às 15:44)

É possível que não hajam todos os valores horários, e sim apenas o desses intervalos de medição de 3h sim..

Mas os extremos (max e min) estão sempre lá, pois ficam marcados nos termómetros específicos!

É só esperar que o "olhómetro" de medição dos observadores não estivesse descalibrado!


----------



## PGRPC2010 (24 Fev 2010 às 19:02)

*pluviosidade por freguesia*

Boa Tarde. No ambito0 de um trabalho de investigação para um mestrado, gostaria de saber se existe algum registo da pluviosidade por freguesia, e como aceder ao mesmo. 

Isto é mesmo importante para o modelo que está em preparação. muito obrigado


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

*Re: pluviosidade por freguesia*

Em Lisboa talvez haja, já que existem várias estações. De resto é praticamente impossível.


----------



## PGRPC2010 (24 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

*Re: pluviosidade por freguesia*

Obrigado pela resposta, apesar de não ser muito animadora.

Se alguém tiver mais contributos agradeço


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 00:31)

*Re: pluviosidade por freguesia*

Por freguesia não existe. Não sei se é necessário a média anual, ou valores diários ou horários, mas se for ao site do INAG (pesquisar snirh inag no google) eles têm lá muitos dados de precipitação em vários postos. Tratando os dados podem-se obter estimativas para a precipitação por freguesia.


----------



## PGRPC2010 (25 Fev 2010 às 18:07)

*Re: pluviosidade por freguesia*

Ok. Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2010 às 22:21)

*Re: pluviosidade por freguesia*



PGRPC2010 disse:


> Boa Tarde. No ambito0 de um trabalho de investigação para um mestrado, gostaria de saber se existe algum registo da pluviosidade por freguesia, e como aceder ao mesmo.
> 
> Isto é mesmo importante para o modelo que está em preparação. muito obrigado



Mas diz quais são as freguesias que pretendes e digo-te se têm dados ou não.


----------



## m3ntos (9 Jun 2010 às 16:34)

*Histórico de Dados Climatológicos Portugal 2008-2009*

Olá!
Gostaria de saber se alguém possui ou sabe onde possa arranjar gratuitamente um histórico diário de dados climatológicos que contenha  temperatura média, pluviosidade para Lisboa e Porto (outras cidades seriam bem-recebidas)  num formato de tabela/Excel. 


Agradeço antecipadamente.

PS) Consultei o site do instituto de Meteorologia, mas apenas estão disponíveis gráficos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (9 Jun 2010 às 18:25)

*Re: Histórico de Dados Climatológicos Portugal 2008-2009*



m3ntos disse:


> Olá!
> Gostaria de saber se alguém possui ou sabe onde possa arranjar gratuitamente um histórico diário de dados climatológicos que contenha  temperatura média, pluviosidade para Lisboa e Porto (outras cidades seriam bem-recebidas)  num formato de tabela/Excel.
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Portugal/PT.html

Neste link/site tens tudo o que procuras bastante facil e intuitivo basta clicares na cidade que pretendes escolheres o ano incluindo o ano de 2010 e tens acesso a todos os dados e normativos  diarios(percipitação, humidade,temperatura) de quase todas as cidades de quase todos os paises. Na minha opinião é um site muito rico e interessante em informação climatologica. 

cumps


----------



## m3ntos (14 Jun 2010 às 14:14)

*Re: Histórico de Dados Climatológicos Portugal 2008-2009*



SocioMeteo disse:


> http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Portugal/PT.html
> 
> Neste link/site tens tudo o que procuras bastante facil e intuitivo basta clicares na cidade que pretendes escolheres o ano incluindo o ano de 2010 e tens acesso a todos os dados e normativos  diarios(percipitação, humidade,temperatura) de quase todas as cidades de quase todos os paises. Na minha opinião é um site muito rico e interessante em informação climatologica.
> 
> cumps



Obrigado, muito útil.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2010 às 18:15)

*Re: Histórico de Dados Climatológicos Portugal 2008-2009*

Tens também ao teu dispor o Ogimet, que acho de mais qualidade que o TuTiempo.


----------



## Sofia M (8 Set 2010 às 15:14)

*[Pedido] Dados de precipitação para a região de Leiria*

Olá,

     Eu estou a fazer um projecto de investigação na área da hidrologia cujo o objectivo é determinar a bacia hidrográfica do rio Lis e estimar o caudal de ponta de cheia para diferentes períodos de retorno. Para tal necessito de informação relativa à intensidade de precipitação ao longo do tempo em Leiria. Onde posso obter esses dados?



                                                                             Muito obrigada 
                                                                                   Sofia


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 12:08)

*Normais climatológicas de Leiria (Pedido)*

Bom dia,sou novo aqui e a primeira coisa que gostaria de partilhar e conhecer convosco eram as Normais Climatológicas de Leiria.

Queria saber se alguem aqui pode partilhar as mesmas,se as encontrar...não interessa o período em que elas foram registadas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 16:54)

*Re: Normais climatológicas de Leiria (Pedido)*

Não há alguém que me saiba responder?


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

*Re: Normais climatológicas de Leiria (Pedido)*

Tenta ir á biblioteca do IM em Lisboa...ou contacata-os por Email

Sê bem vindo


----------



## Redfish (19 Jan 2011 às 16:25)

*Dados climáticos - Concelho de Loulé*

Boas.

Alguem me sabe indicar onde posso encontrar registos medios anuais de temperaturas, precipitação, numero de horas de Sol ou otros dados relevantes na area do Concelho de Loulé?

Pode ser fonte oficial ou não.

obrigado pela vossa colaboração.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

*re: Dados climáticos - Concelho de Loulé*

No concelho de Loulé tens uma estação em Alte, pertencente à Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas, com o historial desde 2006:
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43 

Aqui podes ver os dados da Estação Meteorológica do INAG situada em S. Brás de Alportel (a mais próxima de Loulé):
http://snirh.pt/ 
(no mapa, nas caixas de verificação, escolhe só Estações Meteorológica, senão aparecem misturadas com as hidrométricas...)

Tirando estas não conheço mais nenhuma em Loulé.


----------



## fablept (23 Jun 2011 às 14:24)

> Noventa e três euros. É quanto os donos dos automóveis danificados por tempestades têm de pagar, em média, ao Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) para conseguirem um simples certificado que comprove o mau tempo verificado num determinado dia. Sem este documento, as seguradoras recusam pagar os estragos nos veículos.
> 
> «Fiquei estupefacto quando recebi o orçamento do Instituto de Meteorologia», lembra João, que no dia 29 de Abril ficou com o carro destruído pela tempestade de granizo que durante 30 minutos inundou toda a zona de Benfica, em Lisboa. É que quando contactou a seguradora foi informado de que esta só assumia a reparação do veículo, mesmo assegurado contra todos os riscos, com a apresentação do documento do IM.
> 
> ...



Fonte: SOL


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2011 às 14:55)

Parece-me razoável o pagamento de uma taxa pelo tal certificado, embora o valor seja puxado .... talvez se aceite em casos isolados e pontuais que exigem alguma investigação e recursos por parte do IM, mas não num evento mais generalizado e óbvio como esse.
De qualquer forma, o sistema das seguradoras não faz sentido, não bastaria apresentar provas dos danos que são avaliados pelos peritos da seguradora ? Como é que se faz quando for uma coisa muito localizada que não seja possível certificar pelo IM ? Parece apenas mais um estratagema das seguradoras fugirem às suas responsabilidades.


----------



## Chingula (23 Jun 2011 às 16:17)

Quando as opções politicas apontam para a sutentabilidade das instituições, surgem estas questões...diminuiem-se os orçamentos anuais e pretende-se uma rentabilização e melhoria dos serviços...a coisa é dificil de equilibrar - respondam os gestores do I.M....
Aguardo com alguma curiosidade o andamento do tão falado e prometido Radar Meteorológico para a Madeira...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2011 às 17:41)

*Penso que o custo destas certidões é exagerado.*

Certificar fenómenos meteorológicos que apenas necessitam consulta a registos com poucos meses é uma "barbaridade". Se fosse necessário o recurso a registos com vários anos eu compreendia.
A desculpa de que assim se tenta "moderar" o recurso a esta certidões é mesmo uma falsa desculpa. Ficaria melhor assumirem a falta de recursos económicos e humanos...agora desculpas destas não são próprias de gente\instituição como deverá ser no IM.

Infelizmente este é o país que temos, a mentalidade que temos.

Das seguradoras apenas isto: gente sem escrúpulos!


----------



## Chacal (9 Jul 2011 às 13:20)

*Base de dados*

Boas,

Estou a realizar um estudo da ventilação natural de uma habitação, sendo as condições meteorológicas um um factor muito importante e com elevada influência.

Já estive a pesquisar em diversos sites com os registos de temperatura, intensidade e direcção do vento, nomeadamente o weatherunderground.com, mas apenas consigo obter registos pontuais e sem um _output_ decente.

Gostaria assim de saber se é possível obter os registos das médias diárias ou bi-diárias de temperatura, intensidade e direcção do vento, num período de pelo menos 2 anos para a zona de Lisboa, mais especificamente para a zona da Baixa ou da estação do aeroporto de Lisboa!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jul 2011 às 13:22)

*Re: Base de dados*

O melhor que se consegue arranjar:

http://meteo.transtejo.pt/historico.php


----------



## Chacal (9 Jul 2011 às 13:29)

*Re: Base de dados*

HotSpot, muito obrigado! Acho que deste.m a solução perfeita! Excelente!
Abc


----------



## High Lands (14 Jul 2011 às 15:22)

*Incêndios Baião*

Estou a realizar uma tese de mestrado sobre incêndios florestais no concelho de Baião. Para o estudo de caso necessito dos seguintes dados:

> Precipitação média diária para o mês de Agosto de 2009
> Precipitação média mensal para o ano de 2009

> Humidade relativa média  diária para o mês de Agosto de 2009
> Humidade relativa média mensal para o ano de 2009

> Temperatura média diária para o mês de Agosto de 2009
> Temperatura média mensal para o ano de 2009

> Valores extremos de temperatura, humidade relativa e vento para o mês de Agosto de 2009

> Carta sinóptica dos dias 28, 29, 30 e 31 de Agosto de 2009
> Imagem de satélite dos dias 28, 29, 30 e 31 de Agosto de 2009
> Velocidade e direcção do vento para os dias 28,029, 30 e 31 de Agosto de 2009

> Classes de Risco de Incêndio Diário para todos os dias do mês de Agosto de 2009, por concelho


Como a área de estudo é o concelho de Baião, pretendia estes dados para a estação meteorológica de Vila Real e para o posto udométrico de Penafiel. 

Haverá esta informação disponível nalguma base de dados, ou apenas o Instituto de Meteorologia terá tal informação?

Agradecido


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2011 às 17:45)

*Re: Incêndios Baião*

Ora bem, o que me ocorre agora:

Vila Real como é uma estação que WMO/SYNOP podes encontrar dados diários em bases de dados como tutiempo, ogimet ou da NOAA (lê este tópico umas páginas atrás sobre as cautelas que se devem ter com este tipo de dados).
http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Vila_Real/08-2009/85670.htm
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...=2009&mes=08&day=31&hora=23&ord=REV&Send=Send


Do INAG, procura por dados de estações udométricas aqui:
http://snirh.pt/


Imagens de satélite geoestacionário regista-te no Dundee, tens arquivo de imagens Meteosat das 00/06/12/18z:
http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/
http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/geobrowse/geobrowse.php?sat=0&year=2009&month=8

Tens ainda as imagens de alta resolução Terra/Aqua não geoestacionários, mas estás dependente da hora da passagem e desta ser favorável
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01

Cartas, tens arquivos aqui:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkfaxbraar.htm

Reanálise aqui:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html

Relatório risco incêndio IM Agosto 2009:
http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...EQINvU/met_20090801_20090831_fog_mm_co_pt.pdf

Tens ainda os relatórios climáticos do IM de Agosto e Verão de 2009:
http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...xYfUHD/cli_20090801_20090831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...qyUTKE/cli_20090601_20090831_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf


----------



## ceci3fonseca (15 Jul 2011 às 00:28)

*Pedido de dados*

Olá,

É a primeira vez que participo neste fórum...
Estive a ler as mensagens anteriores e eu também tenho uma má experiência com o IM que ainda não terminou. Das respostas que li já percebi que sem recorrer ao IM será dificil ter dados que depois sejam considerados "oficiais" (válidos). Assim sendo não sei se alguém me poderá ajudar, mas  vou apresentar-vos a minha situação:

Estou a fazer um trabalho de investigação e preciso de valores mensais de precipitação e temperatura, do maior número de anos possível (de preferência mais de 50 anos), nas diferentes estações de recolha de informação do país. Tenho interesse em valores máximos obtidos a partir de observações diárias e relativos às regiões: norte litoral, norte interior, centro litoral, centro interior, sul litoral e sul interior. Também necessito da localização das estações de recolha da informação. 

Já solicitei estes dados ao IM, preenchendo um formulário para que me fosse fornecido o respectivo orçamento, mas até à data não obtive resposta e os contactos telefónicos que já efectuei levam-me a crer que talvez não os venha a conseguir. 

Agradeço desde já a quem me puder ajudar.

Cecília


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jul 2011 às 00:51)

Bem-Vinda Cecília.

De certa forma, queres quase toda a informação que o IM tem em histórico. Acredito que possa ser uma tarefa complicada/dispendiosa.

Aqui podes encontrar dados para algumas estações:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/

Nos links que o Vince deixou no post acima também podes encontrar informação muito útil.

Também tens o Atlas Climatológico aqui:

http://www.aemet.es/es/divulgacion/publicaciones/detalles/Atlas-climatologico

Alguma coisa mais especifica pergunta aqui que existe sempre alguém disposto a ajudar.


----------



## ceci3fonseca (18 Jul 2011 às 00:14)

*Re: Pedido de dados*

Muito obrigado.


----------



## fablept (17 Out 2011 às 18:23)

Esta notícia não é sobre "certificar o tempo", mas se acharem necessário, alguem que mova para um novo tópico.



> Instituto de Meteorologia "cobra" por dados para fins científicos
> 
> O investigador universitário Eduardo Brito acusou hoje o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) de “cobrar” por dados meteorológicos e climatológicos para fins científicos, que “deviam estar ao serviço da população e das entidades científicas”.
> 
> ...


http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticias/view/219734


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2011 às 18:53)

fablept disse:


> Esta notícia não é sobre "certificar o tempo", mas se acharem necessário, alguem que mova para um novo tópico.



Uma colega minha aqui da Universidade de Évora passou pela mesma situação, ela queria fazer uma tese sobre as possíveis alterações micro-climáticas provocadas pelo Alqueva e o IM simplesmente lhe pediu cerca de 6000€ sim Seis Mil Euros pelos dados que ela necessitava. Como é óbvio nem ela tem a UE de disponibilizaram para pagar essa quantia e teve de se "desenrascar" com dados de outras instituições como o INAG e também dados de arquivo mais antigos.... Enfim...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2011 às 18:55)

Eu tenho um blogue e já por várias vezes, empresas de peritagens já pediram-me dados aqui de Olhão e de outras zonas do Algarve, para entregarem nas seguradoras como prova do mau tempo, para quem não sabe, as notícias que saiem na comunicação social sobre mau tempo também servem de prova nas seguradoras.

Eu tenho um amigo meu, que o carro ficou inundado no dia 18 de Maio, os dados da minha estação serviu de prova como choveu bem em Olhão. A seguradora aceitou a prova e resolveu o caso dele em 15 dias.


----------



## rossby (18 Out 2011 às 17:29)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Uma colega minha aqui da Universidade de Évora passou pela mesma situação, ela queria fazer uma tese sobre as possíveis alterações micro-climáticas provocadas pelo Alqueva e o IM simplesmente lhe pediu cerca de 6000€ sim Seis Mil Euros pelos dados que ela necessitava. Como é óbvio nem ela tem a UE de disponibilizaram para pagar essa quantia e teve de se "desenrascar" com dados de outras instituições como o INAG e também dados de arquivo mais antigos.... Enfim...



Para quem esclarecer qual a Política de Dados do IM, por favor consultem o seguinte documento:

http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/institucionais/cd_114_09.pdf


----------



## CHermenegildo (21 Nov 2012 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar as Normais Climatológicas de 1961-90 para Portugal Continental?

Obrigado


----------



## rossby (23 Nov 2012 às 01:33)

CHermenegildo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar as Normais Climatológicas de 1961-90 para Portugal Continental?
> 
> Obrigado



Olá !

Podes encontrar algumas aqui: 

ftp://dossier.ogp.noaa.gov/GCOS/WMO-Normals/RA-VI/PO/


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Nov 2012 às 16:32)

Só encontro Normais Climatológicas para a cidade de Leiria com registos de 1971 a 2000.
Sabem se existem dados mais recentes , mesmo que sejam provisórios ?
Obrigado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

WHORTAS disse:


> Só encontro Normais Climatológicas para a cidade de Leiria com registos de 1971 a 2000.
> Sabem se existem dados mais recentes , mesmo que sejam provisórios ?
> Obrigado



Esses não são de Leiria, se vires bem, em cima, no gráfico, há de dizer lá "Lisboa/Geofísico", e até as normais são as mesmas

Será uma gafe do IM?

Mas não, não existem dados mais recentes, pois a ema de Leiria só começou a funcionar oficialmente em 1996 (na Ponte das Mestras) e mesmo assim estes dados não eram representativos para a cidade de Leiria, por isso tiveram de mudar a localização da EMA para o aeródromo de Monte Real (se não estou em erro) entre 2006 e 2008, assim o porquê de não haver ainda normais climatológicas para a nossa "Home City".


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Nov 2012 às 17:43)

Não tinha reparado nesse detalhe!!
Claro que não há modo de ter acesso a esses registos de 96 até agora, certo ?
Quanto á EMA, penso que está colocada no aeródromo de Leiria e não no de Monte Real.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Nov 2012 às 00:45)

WHORTAS disse:


> Quanto á EMA, penso que está colocada no aeródromo de Leiria e não no de Monte Real.



Obrigado pelo suposto esclarecimento 
Ou seja o aeródromo localizado na Gândara, certo?


----------



## CHermenegildo (4 Dez 2012 às 11:19)

rossby disse:


> Olá !
> 
> Podes encontrar algumas aqui:
> 
> ftp://dossier.ogp.noaa.gov/GCOS/WMO-Normals/RA-VI/PO/



Muito obrigado!

Cumprimentos


----------



## MARIA3172 (15 Out 2014 às 12:34)

Boa tarde
Precisava de saber como estavam as condições meterológicas no dia 31/12/2012 entre as 15h e as 16h, no Porto e Gaia.

Alguém me consegue ajudar?

Obrigado.


----------



## seqmad (15 Out 2014 às 13:01)

MARIA3172 disse:


> Boa tarde
> Precisava de saber como estavam as condições meterológicas no dia 31/12/2012 entre as 15h e as 16h, no Porto e Gaia.
> 
> Alguém me consegue ajudar?
> ...


 Na página principal do forum vai a "Seguimento meteorológico" e na página 10 encontras o tópico "Seguimento Litoral Norte Dezembro 2012" e aí mesmo no fim (31 de Dezembro), pela data e hora das mensagens, vês as mensagens de foristas do Porto e outros locais do Norte a essa hora que referem as condições nesse momento


----------



## MARIA3172 (15 Out 2014 às 15:43)

Obrigado pela informação Seqmad.


----------



## susana.moco (2 Fev 2015 às 17:06)

Alguém me sabe indicar se com os dados publicados pelo IPMA dos boletins meteorológicos diários daria para calcular os índices PET e Temperatura média radiante para Coimbra, Beja e Faro a partir de 1981?
Obrigada


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2015 às 19:07)

susana.moco disse:


> Alguém me sabe indicar se com os dados publicados pelo IPMA dos boletins meteorológicos diários daria para calcular os índices PET e Temperatura média radiante para Coimbra, Beja e Faro a partir de 1981?
> Obrigada



Embora não tenha formação suficiente para responder à tua questão, vou tentar ajudar.
Quais são as observações necessárias para calcular o *Physiological Equivalent Temperature* e o _*Mean Radiant Temperature*_ ?
Os boletins diários tinham observações de 6 em 6 horas e as estações referidas têm todos os parâmetros observáveis. Essas estações constam do boletim diário desde pelo menos 1981.
Este trabalho, por exemplo, penso que se refere a esse cálculo http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1998-66/66_03.pdf
Disponho de algumas colecções de boletins diários a que posso aceder brevemente embora estejam com certeza disponíveis para consulta nos Centros e sede do IPMA. O Centro mais perto de Coimbra é em Viseu.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Fev 2015 às 19:42)

o pet suspeito que é a sensação térmica e é necessario a humidade a temperatura e o vento.
quanto ao resto o mean radiant temperature  não parece que tenhas todos os dados no ipma


----------



## susana.moco (2 Fev 2015 às 20:18)

Olá!
Gostava de agradecer a vossa preocupação. Já estive a ver o site indicado pelo STormRic, para o cálculo da PET seriam necessários os seguintes dados:
- temperatura do ar
- tensão de valor em hPa (suponho que pressão atmosférica)
- velocidade do vento em m/s
- temperatura radiativa média (0ºC), 
a questão é, será que o IPMA publica estes dados desde 1981 par as estações de Bragança, Coimbra, Porto, Lisboa, Beja e Faro e logo será que seja possível calcular o PET desde 1981 até ao momento actual para estas estações?
Quanto à temperatura radiativa média, coloco a mesma questão? 
Não querendo abusar, será que algum de vós tem algum scan daqueles boletins meteorológicos diários antigos do IM só para ver quais os dados e estações que apareciam e as que aparecem atualmente?
Obrigada pela vossa atenção


----------



## susana.moco (2 Fev 2015 às 20:23)

Ainda dentro da mesma linha, algum de vós tem ou conhece a fórmula concreta de cálculo da PET e da Temperatura radiativa média, por favor?
Obrigada


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2015 às 13:14)

susana.moco disse:


> a questão é, será que o IPMA publica estes dados desde 1981 par as estações de Bragança, Coimbra, Porto, Lisboa, Beja e Faro



Como talvez já tenha percebido, e daí a escassez de respostas, não é fácil arranjar históricos de dados meteorológicos em Portugal ... sem ser a pagar.

Aqui há poucos anos houve uma vaga reformadora na Europa de partilhar totalmente a informação como acontece nos EUA, Austrália, etc,etc, mas mal chegou cá a Portugal, conseguimos uns resumos mensais, normais, etc, já não foi mau.
Mesmo em Espanha a certa altura foi uma revolução, disponibilizaram muita coisa mas arrependeram-se, não sei se por causa da crise, fizeram marcha atrás.
Retrocedemos mais uma vez nesta matéria, uma coisa que eu não consigo compreender dado que tudo isto é pago pelos contribuintes europeus.

Se for para fins académicos, não sei como será hoje em dia, o ideal é contactar o próprio IPMA.

De qualquer forma, o IPMA pertencendo à OMM disponibiliza há décadas um resumo diário de algumas estações, dados que são públicos.

Não sei é se esse resumo diário é suficiente para o que pretende fazer.
Pode arranjar os dados por exemplo neste link:
http://www7.ncdc.noaa.gov/CDO/cdoselect.cmd?datasetabbv=GSOD&resolution=40

Pode fazer download em CSV por ex, tem é que converter unidades (por ex. F em ºC, polegadas em mm, etc), ter cuidado com falhas, etc, etc.

As estações que existem e de que períodos existem dados, vem nesta lista:







Das que referiu, tem dados de todas menos de Coimbra, em que só tem duma estação até 1996 e de outra estação desde daí. Provável mudança de local, pelo que dados não devem ser trabalhados como se do mesmo local se tratasse. Para Porto convém também não esquecer que é Pedras Rubras, não é propriamente a cidade do Porto. Serra do Pilar seria mais adequado, mas pelo menos nesta base de dados só tem de 2001 até 2008.

O tipo de resumo diário que consta nestes datasets são os seguintes, mas não existem necessariamente  todos em todas as estações:

Mean temperature (.1 Fahrenheit)
Mean dew point (.1 Fahrenheit)
Mean sea level pressure (.1 mb)
Mean station pressure (.1 mb)
Mean visibility (.1 miles)
Mean wind speed (.1 knots)
Maximum sustained wind speed (.1 knots)
Maximum wind gust (.1 knots)
Maximum temperature (.1 Fahrenheit)
Minimum temperature (.1 Fahrenheit)
Precipitation amount (.01 inches)
Snow depth (.1 inches)
Indicator for occurrence of:
http://www7.ncdc.noaa.gov/CDO/GSOD_DESC.txt

Espero que lhe seja útil.


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2015 às 21:07)

susana.moco disse:


> Olá!
> Gostava de agradecer a vossa preocupação. Já estive a ver o site indicado pelo STormRic, para o cálculo da PET seriam necessários os seguintes dados:
> - temperatura do ar
> - tensão de valor em hPa (suponho que pressão atmosférica)
> ...



Posso arranjar até ao fim da semana alguns scans de boletins antigos.

Não tenho a certeza de que os boletins tenham a tensão de vapor de água, têm a humidade relativa ou o ponto de orvalho (relação). Não me parece que tenham a temperatura radiativa média, mas por não me lembrar quais os dados registados no boletim.

Um contacto com o IPMA pode, como foi sugerido, abrir portas por ser para fins académicos. Também dispõem de toda a bibliografia científica, mas seria necessária uma deslocação a um dos centros ou mesmo à sede em Lisboa.

Uma pesquisa no google sobre calculation of physiological equivalent temperature pode dar indicações sobre o modo como é obtida.


----------



## susana.moco (4 Fev 2015 às 13:43)

Obrigada a ambos Vince e StormRic pela vossa preocupação e dicas que estão a ser de facto muito preciosas.
Vince, é como diz, os dados que necessitava só são disponibilizados pelo IPMA mediante um pagamento e dado o elevado número de estações e de anos, o valor é alto, não posso comportar. Vou analisar atentamente o site que me indica, muito obrigada.
Já agora, para um estudo há mesoescala, é mais relevante estudar Porto Pedras Rubras ou Serra do Pilar, isto em termos bioclimáticos e de necessidade de abordar o desconforto em comparação com as restantes estações. 
StormRic se lhe fosse possível enviar-me apenas um ou dois boletins, do período de Verão, entre 1981 e de 2010, para ver a diferença, agradecia imenso.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Fev 2015 às 19:18)

Pagar!!!! Para que serve o pilim que sai dos nossos bolsos todos os meses


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2015 às 21:16)

Para fins académicos e se a universidade fizer um pedido ao IPMA, eles fornecem os dados, sem ser preciso pagar. Eu precisei de dados de temperatura e de radiação solar da estação Faro(Aeroporto) e eles forneceram-me em excel uma tabela com esses dados todos dum 1 ano.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 22:22)

susana.moco disse:


> Obrigada a ambos Vince e StormRic pela vossa preocupação e dicas que estão a ser de facto muito preciosas.
> Vince, é como diz, os dados que necessitava só são disponibilizados pelo IPMA mediante um pagamento e dado o elevado número de estações e de anos, o valor é alto, não posso comportar. Vou analisar atentamente o site que me indica, muito obrigada.
> Já agora, para um estudo há mesoescala, é mais relevante estudar Porto Pedras Rubras ou Serra do Pilar, isto em termos bioclimáticos e de necessidade de abordar o desconforto em comparação com as restantes estações.
> StormRic se lhe fosse possível enviar-me apenas um ou dois boletins, do período de Verão, entre 1981 e de 2010, para ver a diferença, agradecia imenso.



Serra do Pilar, por estar mais integrada em zona urbana.


----------



## Tufao André (29 Abr 2015 às 00:16)

Boa noite!
Alguém me poderia arranjar dados da temperatura média diária em 2014 para Portugal continental sff?
Ficaria muito agradecido!


----------



## invent (13 Mai 2015 às 00:47)

Boas precisava de arranjar uma lista de países com registos (recordes se possível) das temperaturas mínimas mais altas (basta alguns).

Para exemplificar melhor o que pretendo:
Portugal Mínima mais baixa: -10 ºc (em Janeiro de x)
*Portugal Mínima mais alta: 24 ºc (em Julho de x)* <- pretendo este tipo de dados

Se alguém conseguir arranjar uma lista de registos, ficava agradecido.


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 02:29)

invent disse:


> Boas precisava de arranjar uma lista de países com registos (recordes se possível) das temperaturas mínimas mais altas (basta alguns).
> 
> Para exemplificar melhor o que pretendo:
> Portugal Mínima mais baixa: -10 ºc (em Janeiro de x)
> ...



Pedido difícil:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/climate-extremes/#?tab=climateExtremes

http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/clima...emes.cgi?climtab=tmin_high&area=aus&year=2015 (ver Official records for Australia)


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 02:34)

http://www.ecad.eu/countries/country_info.php?coun_id=pt

Escolhe o país e seleciona a opção "country meta data". Não posso confirmar a veracidade da informação. Como tal sugiro posterior confirmação.


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 02:37)

Tufao André disse:


> Boa noite!
> Alguém me poderia arranjar dados da temperatura média diária em 2014 para Portugal continental sff?
> Ficaria muito agradecido!



Tenta aqui:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...vTfaAW/cli_20140101_20141231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf

ou então nos boletins individuais:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/b...&cmbAno=2014&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=2014


----------



## invent (13 Mai 2015 às 12:26)

Orion disse:


> Pedido difícil:



Muito obrigado Orion.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mai 2015 às 00:39)

Orion disse:


> Tenta aqui:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...vTfaAW/cli_20140101_20141231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado Orion! Foi uma grande ajuda


----------



## diogoferr (1 Jul 2015 às 14:06)

Boa tarde MeteoPT,

Só descobri este site hoje (através deste mesmo tópico) e resolvi tentar a minha sorte com o seguinte pedido:

Estou de momento a efetuar um trabalho de Universidade sobre energias hídricas em Portugal, e necessitava de uma amostra de dados bastante grande, nomeadamente a precipitação mensal em Portugal (desde 2010 até 2014). Tive já à procura no site do IPMA mas sem sucesso. A única coisa mais parecida que consegui encontrar foram os BOLETINS METEOROLÓGICOS PARA A AGRICULTURA, que por sinal estão em PDF (tornando a extração de dados muito complicada).

Gostaria então de saber se alguém aqui me poderia indicar para algum site ou algo do género para eu conseguir ter os dados. Isto porque já contactei o IPMA mas após ler os comentário aqui no fórum perdi a esperança, uma vez que penso que sairá bastante caro €€€.

Melhores cumprimentos!


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2015 às 15:23)

diogoferr disse:


> Boa tarde MeteoPT,
> 
> Só descobri este site hoje (através deste mesmo tópico) e resolvi tentar a minha sorte com o seguinte pedido:
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

No site do IPMA tens os boletins climatológicos (mensais, anuais e também de algumas estações do ano). Mas tudo em pdf.
Vê aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=cli&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1


----------



## diogoferr (1 Jul 2015 às 15:38)

AnDré disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> No site do IPMA tens os boletins climatológicos (mensais, anuais e também de algumas estações do ano). Mas tudo em pdf.
> Vê aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=cli&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1


Obrigado pela resposta, tinha sido aí que já tinha visto os dados.

Entretanto encontrei por acaso estas publicações que para além de terem precisamente as informações que queria, têm também em formato excel!! (xls e totalmente gratuito)


----------



## DianaSF (10 Jul 2015 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

O meu nome é Diana e o meu propósito aqui é pedir a vossa ajuda.
Então, estou neste momento a terminar o meu mestrado e o meu problema é que um dos revisores queixou-se do facto de eu não ter dados meteorológicos da minha área de estudo em concreto, nomeadamente a Portela do Homem no Gerês. Apesar de ter encontrado no SNIRH dados relativos à precipitação na estação da Portela do Homem, estes contêm um gap exactamente nos anos que mais me interessam (1999-2014). Também necessito da temperatura, mas o ponto mais próximo para o qual há dados é Ponte de Barca, contudo, igualmente com imensos gaps que impossibilitam o seu uso.
Algum dos membros tem conhecimento da existência destes dados? Ou, quiçá, tê-los e que me possa disponibilizar? Na pior das hipóteses para mim, será usar dados de Braga ou Ourense já em Espanha.

Desde já agradeço e fico a aguardar resposta.

Cumprimentos,
Diana


----------



## DianaSF (11 Jul 2015 às 17:08)

Ninguém me pode ajudar?
Talvez não tenha sido muito específica. Preciso apenas da temperatura média anual e precipitação anual. O ideal seria da Portela do Homem, em alternativa qualquer ponto do PNPG e em última instância, Braga.
No IPMA pedem demasiado dinheiro mesmo com todos os papéis assinados pela faculdade e etc. Já pesquisei aqui pelo fórum mas sem nada que possa usar em alternativa a Ourense (ES) cujos dados estão disponíveis no intervalo de 1972 até 2011. E depois no NOAA consigo de 2011 em diante.
Alguém tem alguma ideia? Nem que seja um "Não há essas informações."


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 03:31)

DianaSF disse:


> Ninguém me pode ajudar?
> Talvez não tenha sido muito específica. Preciso apenas da temperatura média anual e precipitação anual. O ideal seria da Portela do Homem, em alternativa qualquer ponto do PNPG e em última instância, Braga.
> No IPMA pedem demasiado dinheiro mesmo com todos os papéis assinados pela faculdade e etc. Já pesquisei aqui pelo fórum mas sem nada que possa usar em alternativa a Ourense (ES) cujos dados estão disponíveis no intervalo de 1972 até 2011. E depois no NOAA consigo de 2011 em diante.
> Alguém tem alguma ideia? Nem que seja um "Não há essas informações."



Olá, bem vinda ao fórum

O IPMA já não tem estações nessa área do PNPG. A estação mais próxima é em Cabril. Se fossem datas mais antigas até tenho os anuários e também outros estudos de precipitação.

Como já investigaste o SNIRH receio que não haja realmente dados.

Quando inquiriste o IPMA e eles indicaram o custo, queriam dizer que a estação existia e tinham os dados dos anos que referiste mas o custo era elevado ou disseram apenas em geral qual era o custo para qualquer estação/ano etc?


----------



## DianaSF (13 Jul 2015 às 00:36)

StormRic disse:


> Olá, bem vinda ao fórum
> 
> O IPMA já não tem estações nessa área do PNPG. A estação mais próxima é em Cabril. Se fossem datas mais antigas até tenho os anuários e também outros estudos de precipitação.
> 
> ...



Olá,

Antes de mais, obrigada pela resposta.
Portanto, o meu estudo remete a uma "janela" de 1999 até 2014, que é o intervalo que realmente importa ter os dados. Contudo era muito interessante para mim ter dados anteriores, desde a década de 50 por exemplo, para mostrar a tendência.
Sim, no SNIRH nada. É que se o dataset da Ponte da Barca estivesse em condições era mesmo esse que usava, mas tem algumas ausências de dados que me incomodam e que me fazem automaticamente preferir Ourense.
No IPMA eles dizem que têm de Monção, Ponte de Lima e Braga. Eles não disseram se tinham ou não estações lá no Parque, mas eu presumo que não as mencionaram pois não apresentam dados para toda a sequência temporal que pedi. Por isso, a pagar por informação que nem sequer é dentro do parque prefiro, novamente, usar as informações de Ourense.
Os dados que dizes ter são de quando mesmo?

Mais uma vez obrigada e fico a aguardar resposta.

Cumps,
Diana


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2015 às 10:53)

Também não posso ajudar.
Para além do IPMA e  SNIRH existe outra rede meteorológica, a da DRAPN do MA, mas ao contrário do que sucede noutras DR, eles cobram pelos dados, é um país esquisito este.
Também não sei desde que ano tem dados, nem se tem falhas, mas experimenta contactar. De qualquer forma essa rede tem estas estações:


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2015 às 18:27)

DianaSF disse:


> Os dados que dizes ter são de quando mesmo?



Basicamente, penso que possuo todos os anuários que foram publicados pelo INMG, IM, Serviço Meteorológico Nacional e até do pioneiro Observatório do Infante D.Luís. No entanto o último ano disponível é bastante anterior a 1999, não sei precisar exactamente qual é (estão arquivados num local a que tenho acesso mas não neste momento, preciso de alguns dias para investigar).


----------



## DianaSF (13 Jul 2015 às 18:53)

Obrigada pela dica,Vince. Na verdade, pagamentos estão fora de questão, para além de que eu também acredito que estas informações deveriam ser de acesso livre. Também já falámos com o responsável do Parque e é impressionante que eles não tenham um histórico destes dados.

StormRic, nesse caso não me serve de muito não, mas obrigada.

Penso que de facto terei de utilizar os dados espanhóis que ainda vão havendo. Obrigada pela vossa ajuda, apesar de não ter achado aquilo que pretendia pelo menos já não vou perder mais tempo à procura.

Continuação de bom trabalho a todos.

Cumprimentos,
Diana


----------



## High Lands (16 Nov 2015 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

No âmbito de um trabalho académico necessito do número de dias com neve por mês desde 1971 até ao mais recente possível para Montalegre e Vila Real.
Sei que o IPMA produziu um Relatório Técnico "Episódios de Neve em Portugal Continental entre Novembro de 2008 e Fevereiro de 2009", mas não o encontro online.

Alguém tem estes dados que me possa facultar e sabe onde encontro o relatório técnico?

Obrigado pela ajuda.

Emanuel


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2015 às 12:10)

High Lands disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> No âmbito de um trabalho académico necessito do número de dias com neve por mês desde 1971 até ao mais recente possível para Montalegre e Vila Real.
> Sei que o IPMA produziu um Relatório Técnico "Episódios de Neve em Portugal Continental entre Novembro de 2008 e Fevereiro de 2009", mas não o encontro online.
> ...


o Relatório de que fala deve ser este?:

http://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/riscos/..._VENR/12-Ilda_Novo_Episodios_neve_em_Portugal

Informações mais completas só contactando o *IPMA* ou dê uma vistas de olhos nos *boletins climáticos*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Nov 2015 às 12:17)

High Lands disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> No âmbito de um trabalho académico necessito do número de dias com neve por mês desde 1971 até ao mais recente possível para Montalegre e Vila Real.
> Sei que o IPMA produziu um Relatório Técnico "Episódios de Neve em Portugal Continental entre Novembro de 2008 e Fevereiro de 2009", mas não o encontro online.
> ...



@High Lands neste tópico poderás encontrar mais alguma informação acerca desses eventos: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-a-cotas-baixas-em-portugal.622/

Creio o membro @StormRic tinha o link para site com essas informações. Pode ser que ele ainda se recorde 

Bom trabalho


----------



## High Lands (16 Nov 2015 às 12:23)

Obrigado Thomar,

O link que me enviou refere-se à apresentação que foi feita no âmbito de um colóquio e que teve por base o relatório, contudo, a peça escrita do relatório até ao momento não a encontrei. De qualquer modo agradeço a ajuda.


----------



## GustavoVieira (15 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

Boas Pessoal,

Queria saber se alguêm sabe se é possivel arranjar uma time series/base de dados, onde seja possivel observar dados de temperatura ou temperatura do mar numa escala ampla, do tipo de 1800 até 2016 mensalmente, em alguma cidade portuguesa, ilhas incluidas?
Preciso destes dados para o tratamento de dados para uma disciplina do mestrado.


Um Abraço


----------



## tozequio (5 Ago 2016 às 13:43)

Há algum sítio onde seja possível encontrar as temperaturas mínimas mais altas de sempre, pelo menos das capitais de distrito? Já andei pelo site do IPMA mas não encontrei nada.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2016 às 13:47)

Talvez ajude alguma coisa:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/026/


----------



## Patricia Choças (3 Jul 2017 às 11:07)

De momento encontro-me a realizar um projeto final de Licenciatura e necessito de classificar o clima em Santarém e qual a sua média de temperatura máxima, humidade relativa e precipitação anual. Será que alguém me pode ajudar, fornecendo-me sites com este tipo de dados? Muito obrigado


----------



## Toby (4 Jul 2017 às 07:33)

Patricia Choças disse:


> De momento encontro-me a realizar um projeto final de Licenciatura e necessito de classificar o clima em Santarém e qual a sua média de temperatura máxima, humidade relativa e precipitação anual. Será que alguém me pode ajudar, fornecendo-me sites com este tipo de dados? Muito obrigado



Bom dia,

Fazer uma investigação sobre: https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap
mas é necessário fazer atenção porque há muito bom, bom, do mau e o muito mau.







Espero que InfoClimat Portugal vai descolar um dia…


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jul 2017 às 08:41)

Patricia Choças disse:


> De momento encontro-me a realizar um projeto final de Licenciatura e necessito de classificar o clima em Santarém e qual a sua média de temperatura máxima, humidade relativa e precipitação anual. Será que alguém me pode ajudar, fornecendo-me sites com este tipo de dados? Muito obrigado



O próprio IPMA tem, penso que só faltará dados da humidade relativa. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/018/


----------



## Sermar10 (12 Abr 2018 às 19:59)

Boa tarde,

Em primeiro lugar, peço desculpa por alguma imprecisão que possa cometer, dado que sou inteiramente leigo no capítulo da meteorologia, ainda que aprecie o tema. Não obstante, no contexto de um trabalho de investigação, surgiu uma pergunta que mereceria aprofundamento. Para isso, no entanto, necessitaria de dados que estou a ter dificuldade em obter. Preciso dos valores médios, máximos e mínimos da temperatura, humidade, ponto de orvalho, pressão atmosférica e precipitação, mensais e de estação, desde 2009 até 2017 para a cidade de Leiria. 
Ainda estou à espera de resposta do IPMA, porque, surpreendentemente para mim, os dados não são públicos. Se alguém soubesse de alguma maneira de obter esta informação de outro modo, agradeceria.

Com os melhores cumprimentos.
Sérgio Martinho


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Abr 2018 às 22:49)

Sermar10 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, peço desculpa por alguma imprecisão que possa cometer, dado que sou inteiramente leigo no capítulo da meteorologia, ainda que aprecie o tema. Não obstante, no contexto de um trabalho de investigação, surgiu uma pergunta que mereceria aprofundamento. Para isso, no entanto, necessitaria de dados que estou a ter dificuldade em obter. Preciso dos valores médios, máximos e mínimos da temperatura, humidade, ponto de orvalho, pressão atmosférica e precipitação, mensais e de estação, desde 2009 até 2017 para a cidade de Leiria.
> Ainda estou à espera de resposta do IPMA, porque, surpreendentemente para mim, os dados não são públicos. Se alguém soubesse de alguma maneira de obter esta informação de outro modo, agradeceria.
> ...



Boas! Bem-vindo ao fórum  Olha, em último caso tens sempre estações amadoras, como é o caso do meteoleiria.org, podes pedir mais dados aqui, tem lá até um email para contacto. Atenção que antes de 2011 se não estou em erro essa estação do Romeu Paz (o administrador do meteoleiria) apresentava alguns bugs nomeadamente de temperatura (valores mais altos do que o suposto), tem atenção a isso portanto. Mas houve algumas melhorias que ele fez entretanto e desde então o serviço tem sido perfeito. Mas nada como o contactares para mais informações se necessário.
Depois tens também o projecto do @WHORTAS meteo.hortasdoliz.org, localizado na Barosa numa zona baixa do vale do Lis com inversões térmicas muito marcadas assim como amplitudes térmicas, portanto é natural que encontres valores de mínimas e máximas, mas principalmente mínimas, mais extremados do que na cidade.
Espero que de algum modo tenha ajudado. Se receberes os dados da estação do IPMA então melhor.  Bom trabalho!


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Abr 2018 às 08:49)

Sermar10 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, peço desculpa por alguma imprecisão que possa cometer, dado que sou inteiramente leigo no capítulo da meteorologia, ainda que aprecie o tema. Não obstante, no contexto de um trabalho de investigação, surgiu uma pergunta que mereceria aprofundamento. Para isso, no entanto, necessitaria de dados que estou a ter dificuldade em obter. Preciso dos valores médios, máximos e mínimos da temperatura, humidade, ponto de orvalho, pressão atmosférica e precipitação, mensais e de estação, desde 2009 até 2017 para a cidade de Leiria.
> Ainda estou à espera de resposta do IPMA, porque, surpreendentemente para mim, os dados não são públicos. Se alguém soubesse de alguma maneira de obter esta informação de outro modo, agradeceria.
> ...


Se puder ajudar em algo é só dizer...


----------



## Sermar10 (13 Abr 2018 às 10:40)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Boas! Bem-vindo ao fórum  Olha, em último caso tens sempre estações amadoras, como é o caso do meteoleiria.org, podes pedir mais dados aqui, tem lá até um email para contacto. Atenção que antes de 2011 se não estou em erro essa estação do Romeu Paz (o administrador do meteoleiria) apresentava alguns bugs nomeadamente de temperatura (valores mais altos do que o suposto), tem atenção a isso portanto. Mas houve algumas melhorias que ele fez entretanto e desde então o serviço tem sido perfeito. Mas nada como o contactares para mais informações se necessário.
> Depois tens também o projecto do @WHORTAS meteo.hortasdoliz.org, localizado na Barosa numa zona baixa do vale do Lis com inversões térmicas muito marcadas assim como amplitudes térmicas, portanto é natural que encontres valores de mínimas e máximas, mas principalmente mínimas, mais extremados do que na cidade.
> Espero que de algum modo tenha ajudado. Se receberes os dados da estação do IPMA então melhor.  Bom trabalho!



Viva!
Muito obrigado pela disponibilidade. Quando iniciei a pesquisa de dados de forma descomprometida, não pensei que tanta gente nutrisse uma paixão e uma dedicação tão grandes pela meteorologia, particularmente se pensarmos que não o fazem profissionalmente. Fiquei bastante surpreendido e impressionado, incrível. De facto, já contactei o Romeu Paz e, com os dados que ele disponibiliza já consegui alguns resultados estatísticos que, apesar de serem muito muito provisórios, indicam que posso avançar. Porém, apesar de oferecer bastante informação, existem alguns anos que não estão disponíveis, e eu necessitaria deles para tentar fazer a melhor análise. 

Vou entrar em contacto com @WHORTAS. 

Obrigado, mais uma vez.


----------



## Sermar10 (13 Abr 2018 às 10:40)

WHORTAS disse:


> Se puder ajudar em algo é só dizer...



Vou enviar email. 
Agradecido.


----------

